

Jason Hoffman says 5 years or full refund for lifetime Joyent customers - pndmnm
http://discuss.joyent.com/viewtopic.php?pid=241234#p241234

======
ahi
'1) 5 years of a 512MB Smartmachine for per lifetime account. Not lifetime. 5
years. Because lifetime is not a "legal" or "financial" term.'

He might want to have a chat with a lawyer. Glad I have never had to deal with
joyent.

~~~
redtexture
There are numerous obvious examples that are exposed to non-lawyers. Lifetime
has legal force in everyday contracts and agreements in addition to the
"lifetime guarantee" that upstanding organizations such as Sears/Craftsman
uphold.

Trusts can be created that have a term that expires a stated number of years
after the life of one or more named individuals, and can benefit an individual
during their lifetime, with a trust remainder interest going to someone else.

A life estate in property, typically created via a will (to a spouse for
example, with the children becoming owners of the remainder interest in the
land), or created by a simple deed, allows a person to live on and use the
property during that person's lifetime, but not sell the property, because
they do not hold the land in fee simple (fee simple meaning they have a full
interest in the land).

Life insurance is a contract describing payments relating to a lifetime, and
annuity contracts are the inverse contract, payments during the lifetime to
the beneficiary / owner.

These are common and everyday uses of contractual English that mean
"lifetime".

------
ksec
Well that is like a much better deal. Although it would have been much better
if they have done this earlier.

